# Sex after BFP?



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi again Emily-Caitlin,

During my 2ww I was told to avoid sex and now that I have found out that I am pregnant i've been advised that as long as I don't have a history of miscarriage, bleeding in early pregnant or classed as high risk then there shouldn't be a problem but i've never been pregnanct before so I don't know what to do? 

I've also heard that you should wait until your first scan?

Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
The first bit is right, that if you've not had any problems, it is safe, however, it is down to how you feel and if you are anxious, then leave it until the scan,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you xxx


----------

